# Sibelius question?



## jamwerks (May 24, 2020)

I have to work in Sibelius for this project. I have two Clarinets in B-flat. Their parts are showing transposed but with a Key Signature (two sharps). I'd rather have those show up without a changed Key Signature but of course with the notes transposed.

Any idea how to achieve this?


----------



## Gene Pool (May 24, 2020)

In the clefs dialog, choose: Atonal/No key


----------



## jamwerks (May 24, 2020)

Thanks! Where do I find that dialog?


----------



## Gene Pool (May 24, 2020)

If you're on Mac, press k. I think it may be the same for Windows but I’m not sure. Otherwise go to the Notations tab of the ribbon and click on the key signature button. Or just do a search on the ribbon for “key signature.”


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 24, 2020)

Thanks @jamwerks for the question and thanks @Gene Pool for the answer! I've been wondering that too for a while.


----------

